# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Terrenos y Predios  VENTA DE TERRENO AGRICOLA

## MILASEBAS

VENTA DE TERRENO AGRICOLA EN HUAURA - 6 HECTAREAS - ALTURA KM 5.5 CARRETERA SAYAN IDEAL PARA TODO TIPO DE CULTIVO, (FRESA, AJI, CAÑA DE AZUCAR, ETC) PAPELES EN TOTAL ORDEN, AGUA DE REGADILLO. A 10 MINUTOS DE LA CIUDAD.Temas similares: EN VENTA: TERRENO AGRÍCOLA DE 20,821.80 Hás EN ABANCAY - APURIMAC Venta de terreno agricola de 108 Has. en Ica Venta de Terreno agrícola en Loreto. ICA: Terreno agricola de 108 Hectareas en venta EN VENTA: Terreno  Agrícola de 70 Hás - VILLACURI - ICA- PERÚ

----------


## Jose Rod

Solicito INformacion precio , ubicacion , area , bondades del terreno , enviar informacion a venta.cieneguilla@gmail.com o al whatsapp 987542068 , tengo cliente potencial para compra .

----------

